# Best subtle blush for pale skin+dark hair



## _Ondine_ (Jan 27, 2009)

Can you recommend me a good blush to use? I'm NC20 with medium-dark hair. My complexion is classically 'english rose' I suppose and most blushes I've tried have made me look ruddy cheeked, even with a light hand - I don't want to look like I've just come in from a day working the fields!  I just want something subtle with a little gold sheen (not glitter though).
Any MAC recommendations? 

Thanks a mill


----------



## User93 (Jan 27, 2009)

Im pretty pale and I have very dark hair, my all-time favorite is *strada*, also try *well-dressed*


----------



## _Ondine_ (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks Alibi - I actually have Strada for a contour colour, and it seems pretty matte. I'll go investigate Well-dressed though.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 27, 2009)

Tenderling
Pinch O' Peach

try pinks with peach undertones. they never show up ruddy 4 me.


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 27, 2009)

For a little gold sheen, try either Warm Soul Mineralize Blush, or Trace Gold...think thats a sheertone.

 I'm very pale, with dark hair too, and these are my two most recent favourites. Think warm soul is a bit more peachy gold, perhaps?


----------



## patatafrita (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd say Well Dressed, it's a light pink. I use it on a daily basis...(I'm a NW20).


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm an NW20 and I love the powder blush called 'Cute'. (lovely light pink)


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_For a little gold sheen, try either Warm Soul Mineralize Blush, or Trace Gold...think thats a sheertone.

 I'm very pale, with dark hair too, and these are my two most recent favourites. Think warm soul is a bit more peachy gold, perhaps?_

 
I'm pale but currently have blonde hair and these too are my fav blushers too


----------



## cipelica (Jan 28, 2009)

Springsheen is lovely color, it has gold shimmer. Peachy color. I love it, I am NC25


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh yes, Springsheen is lovely (and it has gold glitter/sheen in it)! <3

Blushbaby should be great too, if you wanna neutralize reddish cheeks.

Stark Naked BPB (LE) is a mauve blush with a nice gold sheen to it as well.

The recs given above are all pretty good too.


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 30, 2009)

I too am NC20 with dark hair, and I really love Dainty Mineralize Blush for that subtle pink glow. You can build the color if you want more intensity or keep it low key...


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 30, 2009)

Springsheen! It's peachy pink (more on the pink side) with golden shimmer. Won't make you look ruddy (I should know, I have weird redness on my cheeks). 

Actually any blush that tends to the peachy side will look great.


----------



## bellovesmac (Jan 30, 2009)

Pink Swoon (MAC) or Orgasm (NARS)
Apply pink swoon with a light had and it looks really nice.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 30, 2009)

I am NC15 and love Pink Swoon, looks so pretty on.


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm NW15 and I second the Springsheen and Blushbaby!


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 31, 2009)

I live for Peaches. Fleur Power is also nice, but, and this is probably just me, it goes on strong. So be gentle. I would avoid plum colors for the most part. I'm < NW15 with some ruddiness, and on those extra-red days, they makes me look splotchy. Not a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jan 31, 2009)

Well Dressed is my No. 1.I'm NC 15 and it makes me look fresh and healthy


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 31, 2009)

I like Dainty (mineralize blush) & Blushbaby.

But from Ulta... Sunkissed. Its cheap (especially when they have the buy 1 get 1 free). That color is my "Hurry, I'm late for work blush" (well, that and blushbaby).


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 31, 2009)

As I said above I love Pink Swoon for my pink days.  But now I'm looking for a peachy one and considering buying Hello Kitty BPB in Fun & Games but I also hear and see Pinch O' Peach recommended a lot. I'm a little lighter than NC15. Which would you guys reecommend?


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_As I said above I love Pink Swoon for my pink days.  But now I'm looking for a peachy one and considering buying Hello Kitty BPB in Fun & Games but I also hear and see Pinch O' Peach recommended a lot. I'm a little lighter than NC15. Which would you guys reecommend?_

 
How peachy do you want the blush to be?

A true peach will be Peaches blush, which is supposedly similar to Fun & Games.

Springsheen and Peachykeen are both gorgeous shimmery fusion peach blushes, the former is a pink-peach while the latter is more of a pink/red-peach. Springsheen is the lighter one.

Pinch O' Peach is more pink than peach; the color is pale though, if that's what you like.

I've heard Melba is a nice peachy blush too, but I haven't swatched that too much in the stores so no comment on it.

HTH.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 2, 2009)

If you can still find it I would look into Blooming I am NC 15 though, so I am not sure how much of a difference it would make. I believe it came out with COC.


----------



## alka1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_As I said above I love Pink Swoon for my pink days.  But now I'm looking for a peachy one and considering buying Hello Kitty BPB in Fun & Games but I also hear and see Pinch O' Peach recommended a lot. I'm a little lighter than NC15. Which would you guys reecommend?_

 
I really love MAC Peaches blush with a little Redhead MSF on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peaches is described as pure peach - it gives a really natural and pretty peaches'n cream look


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Well Dressed is beautiful and one of the quintessentially subtle MAC blushes. It is MAC's palest pink blush, the most delicate sheen... gorgeous soft pink flush. Buildable, too.


----------



## _Ondine_ (Feb 15, 2009)

I went in to the MAC store, armed with a list of all these suggestions, and ended up getting the Redhead MSF which does the job perfectly. I think I'm going to have to get Well Dressed at some point too - so pretty.
Thanks all of you for the help!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep - good choice. I'm NC20 pale with black hair and I luuuuuuuurve Redhead MSF, I warm it up with some Margin every now and then. Mostly I just wear it on it's own tho. 

Also, if you can get your hands on, try to find Stark Naked (LE) - fantastic for the cooler toned makeup.


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 1, 2009)

Springsheen and sunbasque


----------

